# Modems, routers, and lag.



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm going to make myself really dumb and you all really smart. 
*
I don't know the difference between a router and a modem.
*
You all know my secret. I shall hide in fear.

My landlord/lady uses Century Link which I know can get AT LEAST 10mbps down and 2mbps up. I'm currently getting less than that and I'm guessing it's what is putting out the wifi signal. She currently has a Qwest modem and it's old. I want to make a deal with her in investing in something better for the sake of all three of us living under the same roof so an upgrade can be made. 

Please do help with what I need to check and whatnot. Like-

-Can I just unplug her modem and plop a new one on and be done? (Besides SSID and WPAK2 stuff)

-Any issues with the ISP?

-Angry alpacas flying into the window?

I need TPU's god-like knowledge help here guys.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2015)

Questions:
Century Link = Cable Service?
Quest = Cable Modem?  What model???

Modem allows a pathway from the cable company (Cable or DSL/Dial-up) to access TCP/IP (and the internet).  Some cable modems (like mine) also incorporate a router, which splits the connections into "n" number of IP addresses for 'n' pieces of equipment in your house.  It usually does this by assigning local (LAN) IP addresses on the router side to each of those 'n' pieces of equipment.

If your Modem only has one RJ45 jack out (and doesn't provide WiFi), it is most definitely JUST a modem.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 7, 2015)

The modem is the part that the cable line or telephone line connects to.
It must be registered with the internet provider for it to work.
This requires a phone call.
You also need to know which modems work on their system.
They may upgrade you for free if you call???
The router comes afterwards.
Some modems are dual units and have a router built in.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 7, 2015)

Was it provided by Century Link? Might be able to call them up and see if they offer a newer model. Many will do this for no charge or for shipping cost. The latest "home gateway" that Brighthouse here in Orlando gives out has Wireless-N, which is magnitudes better than Wireless-G for all devices that can take advantage of it. Home gateway being the term that you'll see most often, bundling the functions of several devices (router, firewall, modem).

Some ISPs will offer a monthly discount if you use your own device, so buying might save you money in the long run, as well as more control over it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2015)

Modem - Establish and Convert
The modem establishes and maintains the connection with the Internet provider's service and converts the signals from and to the router appropriately.

Router - Route and Keep Track
The router forwards traffic destined for the Internet to the modem, while keeping internal traffic (computer to computer, computer to printer, etc.) from leaving the network. Using assigned numbers, the router keeps track of which computer made a request to the Internet in order to send responses back to that computer only. For details on the assignment process, see TCP/IP port.

http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/63628/modem-vs-router


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 7, 2015)

Modems connect to the internet

Routers  Route the internet to individual devices ie Pc / tablet /phone /consul
sometimes ( most these days ) these functions are combined into one device as in Modem router



Toothless said:


> Any issues with the ISP?


Is it a ISP Supplied equipment or Privatly owned
+



Toothless said:


> Can I just unplug her modem and plop a new one on and be done? (Besides SSID and WPAK2 stuff)



yes if its owned by your Landlord and they give you permission
Suggest a suitable one FOR THEM To BUY

For curtsy sake if you do replace the modem/router show the landlord where in the modem/router various passwords are set and allow them the privacy to set the passwords they need such as modem/router log on details. then go through the various options and settings with the landlord

you don't need the log on details for the modem router after its been set up all you need is the wireless key/encryption details


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2015)

When Charter doubled their cable internet speeds in our area last year, they asked if I wanted them to provide a new modem to take advantage of the speed.  That was a no-brainer!  Ask the company if that is the fastest modem they have.  Beyond that, as the others have said, if it's not a combined unit, you will want a router for security and so as to provide the ability for multiple devices to access on LAN and wirelessly.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 7, 2015)

You likely just want a new ROUTER, not modem. (Unless, she has an older DOCSIS2.0 modem and is being sandbagged by not being on DOCSIS 3.0, that could have an overall bandwidth implication)

You want:

- DOCSIS 3.0 Modem with GIGABIT - Typical Motorla Surfboard is the gold standard
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XC6GJ0/?tag=tec06d-20

- Wireless N Router (Or AC if you want to invest, but if your just using internet, N is fine and has that deep penetration ;-) ):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QB1RPY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness you all are amazing. I shall educate myself on all of this and I love you all for that.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Oh my goodness you all are amazing. I shall educate myself on all of this and I love you all for that.



I think Cybernook took the prize with the image.  

Note that many of the new Modems are a combination of Modem and Router.  I just went through firguring out how to disable the router on my Comcast cable modem (set it to "Bridge" mode).


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> I think Cybernook took the prize with the image.
> 
> Note that many of the new Modems are a combination of Modem and Router.  I just went through firguring out how to disable the router on my Comcast cable modem (set it to "Bridge" mode).


Hey, no need for that. I went through that entire debacle myself. I got a great deal on a triple play with X1, but comcast was insistent that I needed the modem/router combo because it was needed for the phone.

So, I dicked around with tech support (Since they disable features in the general user interface) trying to get it into bridged mode for two reasons.

1. I wanted to use my own Netgear R7000 for DHCP and did not want double NAT
2. I wanted to disable Wifi on the unit as I did not want theirs, and I DID NOT want my house to be one of the Xfinity Free WIFI hot spots.

I did get it working, but then low and behold I went to my local Comcast support center. Explained to the guy behind the counter that I thought it was stupid I was being force fed a wireless router when I DID NOT USE IT OR WANT IT, and without 0 fuss, he took my modem/router/phone combo and gave me this:





So I no longer have the modem/router combo. Just your standard modem (Internet and Phone). I am a happy camper......

(Sorry, not trying to hijack)


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Hey, no need for that. I went through that entire debacle myself. I got a great deal on a triple play with X1, but comcast was insistent that I needed the modem/router combo because it was needed for the phone.
> 
> So, I dicked around with tech support (Since they disable features in the general user interface) trying to get it into bridged mode for two reasons.
> 
> ...



My timing was impeccable.  For my Comcast ARRIS Modem/Wireless Router, the issued a firmware fix (AT THE END OF February 2015) that allows you to bypass the router and wireless by simply turning on "Bridge" mode.  So no more double NAT (Router->Router) for me, and now can access my NAS remotely (yea!).  Plus, the bridge mode disables the WiFi on their router, so now just my ASUS RT-N66U router/Wifi is dong all that, plus the port forwarding to the NAS via a static IP.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice, yeah I gave up on it prior to Feb (And prior to being able to disable Wifi via the user interface). I hated not being able to have %100 granular control.....


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2015)

Best to keep a seperate modem+router and AVOID GATEWAYS AT ALL COSTS they create a TON of issues.

If your ISP has a gun to your head and forces a gateway then you'll have to do what I had @Sasqui do and put it into bridge mode. He had trouble accessing his NAS from the internets. I fixed its becuase I'm smarts.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I don't know the difference between a router and a modem.


Not to be a smart ass, but you know what Google is, right? You can take that very quote, put it into Google, and get an answer.


remixedcat said:


> Best to keep a seperate modem+router and AVOID GATEWAYS AT ALL COSTS they create a TON of issues.


For most users, it will work fine. If you're going to do something 99% of users on the internet won't be doing, I suspect you would want to go with something else by virtue of what you're doing with your internet, but that's me.


remixedcat said:


> If your ISP has a gun to your head and forces a gateway then you'll have to do what I had @Sasqui do and put it into bridge mode.


I happen to know that Comcast serves Manchvegas. If you get loud enough going into their office, they'll give you want you want. You just have to make it clear that you're pissed off. Either way, I've always bought and used my own modems. In contrast to what @remixedcat is referring to as a "gateway", I use a "gateway server" which is typically something you would see in an office or a business. It does everything a router does plus more, such as a local DNS server, VPN, NAS-like services from a RAID-5, and the Firewall. In the near future I'll be running Asterisk off of it to do VoIP which is important as my daughter gets older and I don't want to pay Comcast for something I could get for half the cost myself. Right now I'm only using 3 of the 4 network adapters in my gateway (2 onboard, 2 on a PCI-E card) and it runs headless. One port goes to the modem (the top most) the second goes to a power line adapter, the last goes to a wireless access point.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2015)

My Network hardware: Cisco Meraki Z1 router, 2 x Aruba RAP 109 APs, 1 Cisco Meraki MR12 AP. D-Link DGS-1210-10P PoE managed switch.

My modem is an Arris CM820a and it's modem only. No routing and no gateway.


One thing about residential gateways is that a lot of the time you can't use things like range extenders or wireless storage arrays. Both of those have issues. Specially the uverse and FIOS boxes.


----------

